# Hole Spacing



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

I need to drill a 1 7/8" hole for the drain for my overflow. The overflow is 4" wide, so I can put the hole 1 1/2" from the glass. Is this a safe distance? Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

For untempered glass, 2" in the safe minimum from the edge on bottom or lower half of a vertical pane. If you must, try to make as clean of a "start" bore as possible and be super slow on the knock out. You might want to put duct tape and clamp/press a board on the knock out side to minimize the chipping. Then wet grind the edge openings as smooth as possible. This will minimize any cracks that may spider out in future. 

Lastly, if the pipe is just a vertical drop and that's it, you'll be OK. Any vertical runs I would strongly advise supporting the pipes to minimize stress.

HTH


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks Shawn. The hole is being drilled through the bottom of the tank. Just wanted to be sure .


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not Shawn Wilson aka Mr.Wilson but my first name is Wilson


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry about that, Wilson.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So when are we drilling this hole Rob?? I'll bring the beer!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey, Dave. I don't drink, but for anyone watching me a drill a hole through glass, you'll probably need one. Probably Sunday.


----------

